# Ovitrelle 250 - HOW LONG TILL ITS OUT OF YOUR SYSTEM?



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it takes to leave your body?

Or anyone that's tested and knows what day it left their body x


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there, i have read it takes around 10 days to clear your system. I did mine on the 15th may, had ec 16th, et 21st and tested positive on the 26th (5dp5dt) this was confirmed by blood test on 31st may. Hope this helps a little. Good luck  x


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Just to correct myself......I did trigger shot on the 14th may not 15th  . X


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi I'm currently 4dp5dt I had my jab on 21st and I've been testing for trigger as follows;

Fri 23rd full on BFP
Sun 25th good BFP
Tues 27th line Thier no tilting needed but not as dark as before 
Thurs 29th line very faint almost thought it was neg but hubby was sure Thier was a tiny something and upon lining up with past ones it's their but super faint
Fri 30th totally negative

So for me my 250 took 9 days but really 8 and half half as was testing in morning and trigger was given on the night time of the Wednesday 


I even tested this am with a first response just bcos I want to be sure any lines I get this coming week are genuine and it was totally negative too xx


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Would 13 days post trigger be ok to test?


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeh for sure x


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks will try and hold on another few days!


----------

